# Vape King 2018 - A new look



## Gizmo (18/1/18)

Every 1.5 years or so we like to recharge our website with a new and improved look while always adding functionality. 

We proud to announce Vape King website V4.0 

https://www.vapeking.co.za/

Take a look and if you find any bugs please be sure to respond here. Also let us know what you think.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (18/1/18)

Looking very good @Gizmo 

I like the featured big pictures near the top

PS - working well on iPad on Safari


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/1/18)

Working well, kind miss the automatic next page load but that's just me being lazy... Good work Sir


----------



## method1 (20/1/18)

Looking good, nice & responsive. 
One issue I've noticed is that the star ratings are not showing on some reviewed products.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

